# PBR vs Keystone Light



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

PBR is def better then Keystone Light, but both are kinda nasty.

I've been liking "Old Chubb" lately, and it's made here in Lyons, CO.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> PBR is def better then Keystone Light, but both are kinda nasty.
> 
> I've been liking "Old Chubb" lately, and it's made here in Lyons, CO.


Old Chubb is good...It's thick like a breakfast beer though! They also brew Dale's Pale Ale, you should check that one out too!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

PBR

10char


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

tall boys for the win but this says it all right here PBR Reigns Supreme ~ The Angry Snowboarder


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Natty is where it is at.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ewwww Natural Lite? 

For the record we did the great american shitty bear fest over an 8 week period. It consisted of us going to a friends bouldering wall and drinking a twelve pack of what ever the beer of the moment was. The best shitty beer in our opinion was PBR. Followed by Oly and then Schlitz of all beers. Natty was actually ok, but a little too watery. One beer to stay away from Hamm's the beer refreshing. My gut hurt for the next two days after drinking that swill. Absolutely wretched. 

Raineer beer gets honorable mention. We couldn't find it in Colorado for the fest or it may have placed in the top three, maybe top spot. Got a case of it on a climbing trip in Wyoming and we sure dug it for a crappy beer.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nothing nasty about PBR. You just have no respect for history. It was voted America's best in 1893 after all!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

whichever's cheaper. both are just beer flavored water


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

desklamp said:


> whichever's cheaper. both are just beer flavored water


Ha! You just don't have a refined taste for crap beer...yet.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Yea and im sure all those micro breweries back in 1893 were fired up about that:laugh: I have to admit...in my younger days it was PBR and Viceroy non filter cigs.
> 
> Of course I had to dump the cigs, I didnt need that. We used to drink PBR's after work but we felt too high class so we stopped drinking it and went for the lowest of the low..:laugh:


Now you are talking. I knew you were like school in the summertime. No class...


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Dude...Mad Dog! Yes! The Rockbar on Colfax does MD 20/20 bottle service!! Chzzzzeap! hehe


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Kill, You clearly have not had an ice cold natty light out of a keg. We built a keggerator out of a freezer a couple of years ago and drinking it at 26 degrees F is the best temperature to drink it. 

I do not see Beast mentioned anywhere either or southpaw. Common people southpaw is a classic. Beast is even drinkable when it is warm.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hahaha! I've had Natty lite out of the keg, but that was damn near 20 years ago! So I'll have to take your word for it. 

The Beast was another nasty in my book. Someone's got to like it as they keep making it...

I also will stick to my guns on Hamm's. That beer is in no way refreshing.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Genesee Cream ale is definitely not a shitty American beer. We are talking about good crap beers, not good decent beers...


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

yea i actually like genesee


----------



## beemer420 (Jul 22, 2009)

Colorado brews FTW


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

Im a fan of genesse as well. But being a broke ass college kid, I love my pbr. Especially stuffing a few in my pants and crackin em on the gondola. =D


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

this thread is killing me!

pbr vs keystone light is like saying 'which do you prefer, shitty tasting water or shittier tasting water?'
:cheeky4:


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Alot of people in the Southeast primarily drink Natty. I have never herd of the Genessee might have to look for it. Does anyone homebrew? That is the way to go IMO


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

i drank this guys dark chocolate lager he made for when we go camping, and it was so damn good, and it was like 20% alq.






yummy


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

snowvols said:


> Kill, You clearly have not had an ice cold natty light out of a keg. We built a keggerator out of a freezer a couple of years ago and drinking it at 26 degrees F is the best temperature to drink it.
> 
> I do not see Beast mentioned anywhere either or southpaw. Common people southpaw is a classic. Beast is even drinkable when it is warm.



yes, natty on tap is amazing.

my friend made a keggerator too and i went over to his house and he served us drinks in a frosted mugs, was so good, i didn't even think it was natty till he told us.

but natty or pbr are the best.

pbr is getting pretty hipster though lol


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

j.gnar said:


> this thread is killing me!
> 
> pbr vs keystone light is like saying 'which do you prefer, shitty tasting water or shittier tasting water?'
> :cheeky4:


That is exactly what we are talking about! Now move along...:laugh:


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Ezkimo said:


> i drank this guys dark chocolate lager he made for when we go camping, and it was so damn good, and it was like 20% alq.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We made an imperial slavic IPA which is like a quadruple hops beer. It was more like barley wine :laugh: It was around 20%


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

I enjoy PBR


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> We use PBR as currency at Mt. Hood Meadows.....:laugh:



haha:laugh: for real, its like liquid gold in a can.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

PBR from the tap please.

Keystone tastes like piss water and makes me burp like a madman.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Rainbowsunshine said:


> PBR from the tap please.
> 
> Keystone tastes like piss water and makes me burp like a madman.


Shes got it. Keystone is a shitty beer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Ezkimo said:


> PBR vs Keystone Light
> 
> I vote PBR.
> 
> Go


i personally think keystone light smells like straight urine


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

For a real delight you should try Keystone Original, in the red can. Brings back good memories (and bad). We used to call it the diesel.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

What about Coors Cutter?


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

Kestone isnt really even on par w/ PBR. PBR is mopre comprable to Keysone (red can) and keystone light (blue can) is more comprable to jacob's best which is made by the pabst brewing company. I prefer both of the fine products produced by the Pabst Brewing Company.:thumbsup:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

j.gnar said:


> pbr vs keystone light is like saying 'which do you prefer, shitty tasting water or shittier tasting water?'
> :cheeky4:


This line is the only one of this thread that has any value.


----------



## bkrockwell (May 31, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> This line is the only one of this thread that has any value.


This line comes in second.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Ill take a nice cold PBR any day of the week. people bash it all the time. we recently had a party at our place and grabbed a pair of PBR kegs. Even some self proclaimed beer snobs said the liked it and asked what it was. they couldnt believe it when i told them it was pbr


----------



## bkrockwell (May 31, 2009)

chawski said:


> Ill take a nice cold PBR any day of the week. people bash it all the time. we recently had a party at our place and grabbed a pair of PBR kegs. Even some self proclaimed beer snobs said the liked it and asked what it was. they couldnt believe it when i told them it was pbr


I wouldn't call myself a beer snob, but I have a great passion for great beer, and there aren't any American beers I'm aware of that I'd call "great" (or even "decent", for that matter). I'm looking forward to traveling around the States and checking out some microbreweries capable of crafting a genuinely good lager.

But with all that said: at the end of the day, the man who turns down a nice cold beer is the one who loses out. If someone hands me a cold PBR, of course I'll drink it.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

As others said, ill drink it if its all they got or someone puts one in front of me..but if theres anything else ill get it first...

Both of those are piss beers lol...

Then again we have a lot of options with all the microbreweries here in Oregon, there's no reason to drink any of that crap(Miller/Coors/Bud/PBR/etc)..

Although i will say, PBR makes a great cooking beer  Throw two cans in a pot, throw some stabbed(poke holes all over with a fork) brauts in...cook for a good long while then grilled for crispy outside...marvelous...


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Mickeys = PBR> Keystone Light > Natty Ice >Busch


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

I actually like PBR but for some reason if I have more than three I get a rediculous hangover. Whereas Keystone, natty, busch I can drink all night long an be fine the next day(relatively speaking)


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

PBR raised there prices recently to a "premium" range beer. just heard it on the radio last week. they said prices will be bumped 2$ per 6pack...not sure how that will effect the cases price. that will put it out of the equation for me lol. quantity over quality for me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

I dont know why we are arguing... 

Everyone knows MILLER HIGH LIFE is the CHAMPAGNE OF BEERS!!!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

dr.glove said:


> I dont know why we are arguing...
> 
> Everyone knows MILLER HIGH LIFE is the CHAMPAGNE OF BEERS!!!


QFT!


lolz


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Keystone for sure, PBR is nasty shit. Neither have been my choice though since I left highschool and can pay a couple bucks more for better stuff. Millers pretty good and I like some of the stuff you can buy with the millerpoints so won't argue with that.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

This is where the phrase..."rather drink my own urine" comes in......they are both FINISHER beers.....start with tequila and then you can finisher with either......


----------



## Loves2ride (Oct 8, 2009)

PBR

Nuff said...


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

+1 vote for PBR


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

PBR +1:thumbsup:


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

pbr. the staple of my college career


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

if i have to drink a cheap beer...molson canadian dominates all. not the ice or golden, those are crap, but the canadian is damn drinkable for a cheap session beer. check it out


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

we can get LionsHead beer around here for like $12 a case, and it's actually pretty good. and FWIW, PBR > Keystone


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

"If you can drink cat piss, you can drink anything!"


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

PBR > Keystone. I've been getting into some st. bernardus abt 12 lately. Its definitely a bit more epensive, but ~12% alc... and GOOD.


----------

